# HDMI 1.1 vs. 1.3a



## SAGENT (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been kicking around the idea of upgrading my receiver ( RX-V2500 ) to a new / used model with HDMI connections. It looks like there are a lot of former flagship models on ebay going for cheap, however most are the older version of HDMI. I use a PS3 for all audio / video and it is hooked up to a new Pioneer plasma. Does it make any difference what version HDMI connection the receiver has? I understand any version HDMI will support 1080p resolution.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI 1.1 will not support the newest uncompressed audio, It also wont allow 7.1 channels only 5.1 and does not support deep colour. Also longer cables runs should be avoided (over 20')


----------

